# What are the names of your turtles and tortoises



## Jentortmom (Aug 26, 2007)

What are the names of your turtles and tortoises and why did you choose them.

Mine

Boxies: Rudolph - my 6 yr old picked it, Rose - kids picked it, Patches - because she had shell damage and they had patches on her shell, Shilo - she is shy, Evie - she looks like an Evie of course if she turns out to be male then I don't know what I 'll do, Unamed - a new rescue and I have not thought of a name - kids say camo because of all the color.
Russians: Kiska - I wanted a Russian name (pure), Sveta - same reason (bright star)
RES Hatchlings: Piggie - he is a hog and doesn't share, Tiny - he is small compared to piggie.

So what are your names????


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 26, 2007)

I had a Russian a while back. His name was Kalashnakov.
Sulcatas are Jack and Afrika Korps
Hermann's are Desert Eagle .50 and Hooligan
My Desert's are China Wall and Ragnarok.


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 26, 2007)

My male Hermans tortoise is named Humpfree I not sure if I should tell you guys y and we Henryeta.


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Aug 26, 2007)

My baby sulcata's name is Grand Pappy, he just looked like a grumpy old man. But he is still the cutest thing I ever saw! I don't know if he is a he or later he'll become a Grand Mammie, he is still to small to tell.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 26, 2007)

Very cute!!!


----------



## jigglypuff (Aug 27, 2007)

My tortoises are called gabrielle and lestat from the book 'The vampire lestat' (second to interview with a vampire) because red foots look beautiful and evil! plus ive been reading the book lately and love the vampire series by anne rice!


----------



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

Looi - my mother picked it cuz her friend was named Looi (said: Lewi) and he was chinese but loved tortoises, and he he had a messed up leg and my tortoise looi had messed up legs.

Daisy - i was planning on calling this girl Olly, but when she came to me she walked up to a daisy and my mom kept calling her daisy so it kinda stuck.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cute, I always wondered how people came up with the names for the turtles & tortoises.


----------



## Tegan (Aug 27, 2007)

We have-
Jimmy the Spoon - 3 toed boxie. Named after a guy we use to make fun of with the same nickname, he looked like a turtle.
Worf - my hingback. Names after the star trek Klingon. My FiancÃƒÂ©e said that his shell reminded him of the character.
Maximums and Spartacus - the sulcatas. I wanted to have matching names for them and these seemed to fit the best. We just know that they will grow into the names in a few years.

R.I.P. I had 2 RES forever it seemed like. TouchÃƒÂ© (18y/0 after the cartoon and Timmy after the Timmy on Southpark.


----------



## cocotrooper (Aug 27, 2007)

We have 2 Russian tortoise daisy and ty we just keep through out names and when they responded to a name then that was the one we gave them


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 27, 2007)

1 Squirt, red ear given the name by my son
2 Crunch, penn/red belly cooter- found in the road and the teens here said he would have gone crunch if not saved
3 Camo,red ear- named because she has black spots like camoflauge
4 Beamer,res- named by the kids
5 Moaning Myrtle- Harry Potter just came out when we got her
6 Jackie, res- was named Jack by the people we got her from...not a boy so we switched it.
7 Ryoshi- res, means hunter of fish in Japanese
8 Kameko,res- means son of turtle
9 Slytha,res- means rock in the Eragon books
10 Gemini,res- was a science project for my sons NASA school
11 Atlantis,res- see above
12 Spazz,res- it just fit
13 Kryptonite,reeves- superman
14 Winky, reeves- named for the house elf in Harry Potter
15 Adriana, Black wood- just liked the name
16 Midori, Japanese- means green in Japanese
17 Jin, Japanese- named for the guy on Lost
18 Zelda, African helmeted- I was doing all the letters in the alphabet and the kids came up with the Z name
19 Xena, Fl Box turtle- see above only X name
20 Sunny, Fl box turtle- wanted something to go with the Florida thing
21 Honu, three toe box- means turtle in Japanese
22 Kobi, three toe box- means turtle in Swahili
23 Tinker, striped mud- she was small like a tinker toy when I got her
24 Kreacher, reeves- another Harry Potter thing
25 Chloe, yellow belly- came with the name
26 Storm, melanistic slider- he came when we were having a serious storm and I was worried about shipping
27Hermoine-res- another Harry Potter thing
28 Einstien, Pennisula cooter- he was so tiny and was still able to figure out how to open the lid and get out of his container!
29 Isis, red belly cooter- we liked the name
30 Vladameir, russian- wanted a russian name
31 Rocky, sulcata- he had to be a fighter to survive what he did
32 Toy, sulcata- he was so small he looked like a fake toy turtle
33 Louie, ornate wood- came with the name loulou until he showed he was a he
34 Harley,ornate wood- she was orange and black and came during my first bike week Daytona.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cool, I always love the reasoning behind names.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have Echo and Ajax both are Greeks. So I decided they both needed Greek names and looked up these in Greek mythology. 
Echo - (a mountain nymph) who loved her own voice.
My Echo hisses and grunts when I pick her up (she doesn't like being held).

Ajax the lesser or Locrian Ajax
Homer gives a favorable description of him as a warrior. In spite of his small stature, he was brave, next to Achilles in swiftness of foot. But he was boastful, arrogant and quarrelsome
My Ajax is small and loves to walk and he is fast, fast, fast. But he is sometimes pushy and quarrelsome.

I also have my 4 RES-Eeny, Meany, Miney, and Bo- Just don't like the name Mo. and they seem to live up to their names. Eeny is the smallest. Meany and Miney are the middle sized, Meany bites and miney seems to mind his own business. Bo is just big and pushy and they all started out about the same size (9-12 grams) in March.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 30, 2007)

Very cute, I love it eeny, meany, miney, Bo to cute.


----------

